# Lovely eggs



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Love those colors


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Good looking eggs


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Oh, those ARE lovely!!! And LittleWings, those in your avatar are precious as well...so delicately blue.


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

Bee said:


> Oh, those ARE lovely!!! And LittleWings, those in your avatar are precious as well...so delicately blue.


Thanks Bee! Those are from my Black & Lavender Ameraucanas.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice mix of all shapes and sizes. great


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Little wings! Those are very pretty  nice!


----------

